

Crocodiles Ride Ocean Currents for Ocean Travel - ascuttlefish
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/06/100607092136.htm

======
d_r
I just might get downvoted for this, but submissions like this tarnish HN.

~~~
ascuttlefish
I'm sorry you feel that way. I thought it might gratify someone's intellectual
curiosity.

~~~
lenley
Indeed, I think there are also quite a few engineers who have backgrounds in
other sciences outside of comp sci / EE -- also I would think people would be
interested in inspiration from other sources.

Crocs are like horseshoe crabs and other organisms that are extremely
efficient and "[crocs] are an ancient lineage, and are believed to have
changed little since the time of the dinosaurs. They are believed to be 200
million years old whereas dinosaurs became extinct 65 million years ago;
crocodiles survived great extinction events" from wikipedia...

I'd think we should be spending an awful lot of time studying the croc imho.

